
Choose Your Docker Base Image Wisely - lucas_dohmen
https://www.innoq.com/en/blog/choose-your-docker-base-image-wisely
======
aliswe
I'd say your underlying problem is using TLS 1.1 and not updating your LDAP
server, the version of which must also be too old. Wouldn't you agree that
it's bad practice?

~~~
lucas_dohmen
Yes, of course. Unfortunately, as a consultant, you don't always have the
necessary influence to change boundary conditions.

